# New baby arrived



## homeruk (Apr 21, 2017)

Set up the new kamado tonight took us a couple of hours with only 4 spring washers missing from the kit
Had some silicone on standby for extra sealing but all seems ok all the parts fitted to it already have high temp seals out of the box
Chucked in some tiny bits of charoal from the bottom of the bag which i suspect blocked the airflow through the bottom grate but was only for a burn in and got it too 400f
In the pic i assembled the pizza set up incorrect just incase anyone notices :biggrin:
So far very happy with the quality of it all
The purple bits on the top of the stand are just cut up pieces of a silicone i used to sit the unit on just in case Thumbs Up
Pizza tomorrow while i get used to playing with it, maybe a smoked chicken Sunday to get more used to it before splashing out on more expensive meats
Will be knocking up a bench for it to sit in over the next few weeks with wooden frame and a stainless steel top with a laser cut hole for the kamado
Also visited a new cash and carry the other day and they are keyed up for supplying kebab shops and picked up a 10kg bag of hardwood charcoal for 6.99 all huge chunks and the best quality ones I've seen so far and i have tried just about every make going
Will take some pics of burnt pizza tomorrow :439:













IMAG0091.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0092.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0094.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0095.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0096.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0102.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0101.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0103.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMAG0099.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 21, 2017


----------



## homeruk (Apr 22, 2017)

Pizzas completed at 550/600f crispy bottom and fluffy inside












IMAG0106.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 22, 2017


















IMAG0107.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 22, 2017


















IMAG0110.jpg



__ homeruk
__ Apr 22, 2017


----------

